

Hack your Canon to take crazy pictures (open source) - kljensen
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/27/technology/personaltech/27basics.html

======
coderdude
"Crash? He was using programmers’ slang, he said to describe when the camera
locks up because of a software error."

God, I'd hate to be a normal.

------
joshu
I really want to do the balloon-camera thing. Any one in SV want to build one?

------
waffenklang
those software is really worth to contribute and its a pity that there are no
projects like it for other cams.

